# Anyone feeling Jordan Farmar or Kyle Lowry?



## Boateng (Oct 20, 2009)

Even though we are close to signing Felton. Walsh should take a serious look at Lowry and Farmar especially is we are hoping for CP3 next year, cuz I wouldn't like to see felton the pg of the year.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I think Felton is the better player of the 3. Besides, I don't think the Rockets are letting Kyle Lowry go. Besides, Felton is the only reliable starter and has had a few brillant games this year. I'm thinking this guy can have a breakout season ala Aaron Brooks.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Felton could be revitalized in this system, he's a good fit. Lowry would be great, but I doubt the Rockets let him go. And you do not want Farmer...


----------

